# Donnie Yen plays Yip Man



## AceHBK (May 17, 2008)

Well I was trolling the net and came across this movie that is currently in production.

Yat doi chung si Yip Man hits China movie theatres only in early 2009

Donnie Yen will star as Yip Man.  I t looks like you WC guys have something to look forward too since the movies Warriors Two & Prodigal So and the tv show Yong Chun that aired in China last year.  Donnie Yen is trained in WC so I expect nothing but a great film.  Just look at Flash Point!!


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1220719/


----------



## AceHBK (May 17, 2008)

More info and quotes from director WIlson Yip & Donnie Yen

http://www.wu-jing.org/happenings/a...ore-A-Legend;-Production-Begins-in-March.html


----------

